# Negative Zahlen anzeigen?



## petzi (17 August 2010)

Hallo, ich brauche mal bitte eure Hilfe...

Auf einem Panel wird in einem MW das Gewicht von einer Siwarex-Wägezelle angezeigt. Jetzt ist der Fall eingetreten, dass die Waage ohne Belastung –3g anzeigt. In der Visualisierung erhalte ich dadurch jedoch eine Anzeige von ca. 30kg – vermutlich deshalb, weil eine negative Darstellung nicht angezeigt werden kann.

Abgesehen davon, dass die Waage justiert werden sollte – wie schaffe ich es, dass in dem MW der Visualisierung auch *negative* Einträge dargestellt werden können? Habe dazu in WinCC flex unter "Allgemein" Nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

Hallo Petzi,
was hast du den für ein Zahlenformat was du zur Visu überträgst, wenn
du z.b. DINT nimmst, werden Negative Zahlen richtig dargestellt.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Manfred Stangl (17 August 2010)

Du mußt bei Allgemein - Darstellung - Darstellungsformat die auswählen, die mit "s" beginnen. - Hab ich mal gehört.
zB "s999,9"


----------



## petzi (17 August 2010)

Danke für euer Antworten.

Das SPS-Programm ist sehr aufwendig und nicht von mir...

@Helmut:

Im DB, in den das Gewicht geschrieben wird steht der Typ* INT* eingetragen.

@Manfred:

Ein vorangestelltes s wird an dieser Stelle nicht genommen, bzw. gibt es keine in der Liste mit einem s.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

wenn du in flexibel bei dem Ausgabefeld Dezimal ausgewählt hast
sollte das klappen. Da es für dich ein fremdes Projekt ist, versuche
doch mal folgendes. Lade deinen Wert in der Steuerung auf ein freies
MW um. Dann machst du in der Oberfläche ein neues Ausgabefeld, mit
diesen MW.
Diese beiden Werte beobachtest du. Vlt hat der Programmierer von 
der Anlage irgendwo eine wilde Rechnung gemacht, die du noch nicht
gefunden hast.


----------



## volker (17 August 2010)

das sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren
mw200 ist in wccf als int deklariert


----------



## petzi (17 August 2010)

Hm, habe keine Änderung bekommen.

Habe jetzt mal folgendes gemacht:

L DB231.DBW10  // Hier steht das Gewicht mit Typ INT
T MW200

Auf der Visu werden noch immer keine neg. Zahlen angezeigt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

schau dir das bei Volker mal an, da funktioniert es. Was steht den in 
deinen Merkerwort drin, bitte den Online Status anschauen.


----------



## petzi (17 August 2010)

In dem MW steht online drin: Statuswert = -7

Anbei noch ein Bildchen mit meinen Einstellungen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

hast du den versucht dieses MW200 als Variabel in Flexibel zu deklarieren
und dieses dann auf ein *neues* Ausgabefeld zu bringen?


----------



## petzi (17 August 2010)

Ja Helmut, habe ich gemacht!

Habe wie geschrieben den Inhalt aus dem DB in das MW200 transferiert:

L DB231.DBW10 // Hier steht das Gewicht mit Typ INT
T MW200

In dem Bild wurde das MW200 neu deklariert.

Anzeige jetzt ca. 65,243 kg!


----------



## Krumnix (17 August 2010)

Wie ist die Variable IM Display deklariert?
Als Int oder als UInt???

Soviel ich weiß, wird bei UInt alles als Positiv angezeigt, und wenn
was ins Minus geht, dann wird der Wert halt sehr groß....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

hast du da vlt. eine Zahlenbereichsüberschreitung?
INT geht nur von -32768 -> +32767.
Vlt. das ganze mal in DINT, untersuche doch mal deine
Zahlenquelle, vlt ist die ja im Doppelwortformat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Wie ist die Variable IM Display deklariert?
> Als Int oder als UInt???
> 
> Soviel ich weiß, wird bei UInt alles als Positiv angezeigt, und wenn
> was ins Minus geht, dann wird der Wert hatl sehr groß....


 
UInt geht nur bei Internen Variabeln, wenn er an der Steuerung anbindet
geht INT oder DINT und natürlich die üblichern verdächtigen Real, String Word.

Hast du vlt. Word genommen?


----------



## petzi (17 August 2010)

Hallo, glaube jetzt klappt es!

Habe nochmals alles hochgespielt und zuvor noch etwas in der Liste für den Datentyp der Variable rumgeklickt - weiß nur jetzt leider nicht mehr, ob dort zuvor "WORD" stand...

Habe jetzt auf alle Fälle "INT" eingestellt!


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

